# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  غطيان بلاعات المجاري والتاريخ المعاصر للقاهرة ١٩٥٧ - ٢٠٠٢

## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*
غطيان بلاعات المجاري 
والتاريخ المعاصر للقاهرة 
١٩٥٧ - ٢٠٠٢*


مجاري بلدية القاهرة
١٩٥٧
هذا الغطاء موجود في أحد شوارع المهندسين
بمدينة الجيزة


كلام غير واضح
سنة ١٩٨٠


الهيئة العامة للمجاري والصرف الصحي
سنة ١٩٩١



الهيئة لمرفق الصرف الصحي
القاهرة الكبري 
لسنة ٢٠٠٩ أو ٢٠٠١ مش واضح
بشارع السودان بالجيزة



ونواصل عندما يحين ميعاد رفع الستارة 
علي الفصل الثاني
ومزيد من غطيان بلاعات المجاري والصرف الصحي

----------


## ابن طيبة

*دكتور جمال ممكن تقولي ايه هدف حضرتك من الموضوع
اصل انا عارف اننا ممكن نعرض صور لطوابع لصور اثرية 
لكن غطيان بلاعات بصراحة انا مش شايف لها علاقة بالتاريخ

حمدلله ع السلامة
و تقبل تحيتي*

----------


## sally

ههههههههههههههههههه

بس والله موضوع جامد يا دكتور , شكرا على هذه الرحلة الأثرية  :good: 

هنا التميز يا ابن طيبة انت متعرفش غطيان البلاعات دي ثروة قومية ولا ايه :: 

  وتعتبر سرقتها جناية لانها من المال العام , والغريبة ان السارقين لا يعاقبوا لتفاهة الجريمة , اصلها حصلت في منطقتنا كتير , كل شوية يسرقوا غطيان البلاعات اللي في الشارع ولما سلمناهم للشرطة , خرجوهم بعدها بشهر , وبيقولوا يعني معقولة القضاة فاضيين لدرجة انهم يقعدوا يحكموا ويحققوا في قضايا سرقة غطيان بلاعات , على الرغم انها بتؤدي لجرائم قتل بطريق غير مباشر يعني قتل بسبب المعروف في الشريعة الاسلامية , وله قصاص أو دية وكفارة ومنع من الميراث والوصية .

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بس والله موضوع جامد يا دكتور , شكرا على هذه الرحلة الأثرية 
> 
> هنا التميز يا ابن طيبة انت متعرفش غطيان البلاعات دي ثروة قومية ولا ايه
> 
>   وتعتبر سرقتها جناية لانها من المال العام , والغريبة ان السارقين لا يعاقبوا لتفاهة الجريمة , اصلها حصلت في منطقتنا كتير , كل شوية يسرقوا غطيان البلاعات اللي في الشارع ولما سلمناهم للشرطة , خرجوهم بعدها بشهر , وبيقولوا يعني معقولة القضاة فاضيين لدرجة انهم يقعدوا يحكموا ويحققوا في قضايا سرقة غطيان بلاعات , على الرغم انها بتؤدي لجرائم قتل بطريق غير مباشر يعني قتل بسبب المعروف في الشريعة الاسلامية , وله قصاص أو دية وكفارة ومنع من الميراث والوصية .





> *
> غطيان بلاعات المجاري 
> والتاريخ المعاصر للقاهرة 
> ١٩٥٧ - ٢٠٠٢*
> 
> 
> مجاري بلدية القاهرة
> ١٩٥٧
> هذا الغطاء موجود في أحد شوارع المهندسين
> ...





> *دكتور جمال ممكن تقولي ايه هدف حضرتك من الموضوع
> اصل انا عارف اننا ممكن نعرض صور لطوابع لصور اثرية 
> لكن غطيان بلاعات بصراحة انا مش شايف لها علاقة بالتاريخ
> 
> حمدلله ع السلامة
> و تقبل تحيتي*



 **
* 
*عزيزي ابن طيبة
لماذا الذي صمم ما تراه بأعلاه
لم يضع كلمة 
مصر
بدلا من كلمة 
Egypt
بعد غيابي عن المنتدي لمدة شهر
كان لا بد لي أن أبدا من قاعة التاريخ
لأسجل ما رأيته بعيني الثالثة
خلال ذلك الشهر
نعم أنا كنت وأنا صغنن غاوي
هواية جمع العملات الأثرية
وكذلك الطوابع التذكارية
ولما كان صعب علي أن أجمع
غطيان البلاعات
والتي هي شاهد علي التاريخ المعاصر
لذلك صورتها وعرضتها يوم عودتي للمنتدي
وكم أنا معجب برد ومشاركة
الجيل الجديد ممثلا في سالي
ذات الـــــ ٢٢ ربيعا
علي تساؤلاتك أنت عزيزي
ابن طيبة
ذو الـــ ٤٣ خريفا
وشتان الفرق بين الربيع والخريف
الربيع أعمل فكره
بينما الخريف تسائل
إيييه علاقة غطيان البلاعات
بتاريخ مصر المعاصر
 :f2:  :f2: 
عجبي! 


ومن هنا أدعوا كل أعضاء المنتدي
في شتي أنحاء الحبيبة مصر
أن يصوروا أي غطيان بلابيع
توجد في شارعكم وحيكم ومدينتكم
 :f2: 
وأكون شاكرا
لو وضعتوها في
الموضوع الحالي

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ابن طيبة
> ذو الـــ ٤٣ خريفا
> وشتان الفرق بين الربيع والخريف
> الربيع أعمل فكره
> بينما الخريف تسائل
> إيييه علاقة غطيان البلاعات
> بتاريخ مصر المعاصر


*مازال تساؤلي ساريا دكتور جمال
و ما جاءت به الاخت الفاضلة سالي معلومات قيمة فعلا
لكن ما علاقة غطيان البلاعات باسم مصر ثم ما علاقتها بالتاريخ

و علي فكرة يا دكتور جمال مصر اسمها مصر و ايجبت مع بعض و دي حقيقة تاريخية هامة لازم نعرفها كلنا

تحيتي و منتظر اجابة سؤالي*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *مازال تساؤلي ساريا دكتور جمال
> و ما جاءت به الاخت الفاضلة سالي معلومات قيمة فعلا
> لكن ما علاقة غطيان البلاعات باسم مصر ثم ما علاقتها بالتاريخ
> 
> و علي فكرة يا دكتور جمال مصر اسمها مصر و ايجبت مع بعض و دي حقيقة تاريخية هامة لازم نعرفها كلنا
> 
> تحيتي و منتظر اجابة سؤالي*



*حقيقة تاريخية مؤسفة للغاية
مصر بكل اللغات لا بد أن تكون مصر
Misr
وأرجع لأبحاث المهندس الفاضل
عاطف هلال
فعار علينا أن 
نكون 
Egyptians
فحين نحن مصريون
نسبة إلي مصر
وإلي مصريام
أما إذا كنت تريدها
Egypt
فأنت هكذا منسوب
إلي 
ِ**Aegyptus*
*ذلك الحاكم الروماني الذي كان يحكم مصر
وكان لقبه التيس الخامل
والخيار لك وحدك

**مصر وليس ايجبتوس*


*

للعلم البالوعات مكتوب عليها تاريخ صنعها
مكتوب إييه عليها
تاريخ صنعها
ومن ثم هي دخلت التاريخ


وإذا كنت مشرف قاعة التاريخ
فمن حقك نقل هذا الموضوع التاريخي
إلي القاعة المناسبة
من وجهة نظركم



يا فتاح يا عليم يا رزاق يا كريم
عشانا عليك يا رب
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *حقيقة تاريخية مؤسفة للغاية
> مصر بكل اللغات لا بد أن تكون مصر
> misr
> وأرجع لأبحاث المهندس الفاضل
> عاطف هلال
> فعار علينا أن 
> نكون 
> egyptians
> فحين نحن مصريون
> ...


*اولا كلامك عن مصريم و اجيبتوس هو كلام محض اساطير و لا يمت للتاريخ المكتوب بصلة ان هي الا افتراءات وردت في كتب التاريخ العربية القديمة
اما بلدنا فكان اسمها ايجبت قبل الفتح الاسلامي و بعد الفتح اصبح اسمها مصر بسبب احاديث رسولنا الكريم عنها 
احترم بحث استاذي الجليل عاطف هلال و لا تعقيب لي عليه و انما انا هنا اتحدث عن حقائق و مسميات تاريخية يا دكتور جمال

و حتي الان لم اجد في موضوعك عن البلاعات علاقة بالتاريخ

تحيتي لحضرتك*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

:Huh: 
 :Nono: 
خلاص يابن طيبة
حصل خير  :: 
أنا رأيي نرفق بالموضوع ده تاريخ أعمدة الإضاءة عشان ماحدش يقع في البلاعات إللي الحرامية سرقوها ...  :: 
دمتم بخير
**

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> **
> * غطيان بلاعات المجاري* 
> * والتاريخ المعاصر للقاهرة* 
> * ١٩٥٧ - ٢٠٠٢*
> 
> 
> مجاري بلدية القاهرة
> ١٩٥٧
> هذا الغطاء موجود في أحد شوارع المهندسين
> ...







> * و حتي الان لم اجد في موضوعك عن البلاعات علاقة بالتاريخ*
> 
> * تحيتي لحضرتك*




يا عالم يا هووووو ابن طيبة ده حيجنني
 كل غطيان البلاعات ديت
 وكل التواريخ ديت
 المكتوبة عليها
 ملهاش صلة بالتاريخ
 طب بلاش حكاية صلة القرابة
 طب ممكن نقول عليها
 شاهد علي التاريخ
 وأكيد هناك فرق
 بين التاريخ والجغرافيا






> خلاص يابن طيبة
>  حصل خير 
> أنا رأيي نرفق بالموضوع ده تاريخ أعمدة الإضاءة عشان ماحدش يقع في البلاعات إللي الحرامية سرقوها ... 
> دمتم بخير
> **



لا سيدي الأستاذ ابراهيم
عواميد النور بتصدي
وبتقع
ومش مكتوب عليها أي تواريخ

وهنا يجئ الفرق الجوهري بين
غطيان البلاعات
وأعمدة النور

وسلمولي علي سلسلة
 محلات
 التوحيد والنور

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

هههههههه لازم اشكركم الصراحة
أنا عندي دور برد هيموتني وكنت يستحيل اضحك وابتسم .. بس قراية تعليقاتكم ونقاشكم عمل معايا المعجزة
شكرا دكتور جمال شكرا ابن طيبة  ::

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> هههههههه لازم اشكركم الصراحة
> أنا عندي دور برد هيموتني وكنت يستحيل اضحك وابتسم .. بس قراية تعليقاتكم ونقاشكم عمل معايا المعجزة
> شكرا دكتور جمال شكرا ابن طيبة



 ::hop::  أجدع علاج لتجنب أدوار البرد
تفتح بطرمان الشطة الحمراء وتشد نفس كبير
حتعطس عطسة جامدة يهرب فيها الفيروس
وعليك علي الريق بكوبين ماء ساخن كل كوب تعصر نص ليمونة وملعقة عسل نحل
وقبل الشرب سمع العصير البسملة
ثالثا علي وجبة تاكل قرن فلفل حامي وخمس زيتونات (سوداء) مع الفطار
وأسأل مجرب وخبير ولا تسأل صيدلي ولا طبيب بعد فوات الأوان


مع كل تمنياتي بالشفاء السريع

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> أجدع علاج لتجنب أدوار البرد
> تفتح بطرمان الشطة الحمراء وتشد نفس كبير
> حتعطس عطسة جامدة يهرب فيها الفيروس
> وعليك علي الريق بكوبين ماء ساخن كل كوب تعصر نص ليمونة وملعقة عسل نحل
> وقبل الشرب سمع العصير البسملة
> ثالثا علي وجبة تاكل قرن فلفل حامي وخمس زيتونات (سوداء) مع الفطار
> وأسأل مجرب وخبير ولا تسأل صيدلي ولا طبيب بعد فوات الأوان
> 
> 
> مع كل تمنياتي بالشفاء السريع


أشكرك يا فندم على النصايح الغالية

----------


## كريم ومحب

دكتور شربيني بجد انت راجل عسل ودمك خفيف بخصوص برطمان الشطه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أجدع علاج لتجنب أدوار البرد
> تفتح بطرمان الشطة الحمراء وتشد نفس كبير
> حتعطس عطسة جامدة يهرب فيها الفيروس
> وعليك علي الريق بكوبين ماء ساخن كل كوب تعصر نص ليمونة وملعقة عسل نحل
> وقبل الشرب سمع العصير البسملة
> ثالثا مع كل وجبة تاكل قرن فلفل حامي وخمس زيتونات (سوداء) مع الفطار
> وأسأل مجرب وخبير ولا تسأل صيدلي ولا طبيب بعد فوات الأوان
> 
> 
> مع كل تمنياتي بالشفاء السريع





> دكتور شربيني بجد انت راجل عسل ودمك خفيف بخصوص برطمان الشطه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههه


 

 :Excl: 
ياه هى طنطا بعيد قوووى كده
أوصف الوصفه يوم 
17 ديسمبر 
توصلك النهارده بس
23 ديسمبر
أكيد الطريق الزراعى
كان زحمة جدا!


المره الجايه حأبعت الوصفة بالبريد الطائر


 17-12-2009, 06:36 PM 
دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى  
خبيرتحليل مشاكل من جذورها

----------


## oo7

والدى العزيز
انت كده هاتخلينى امشى ادور على البلاعات واشوف التواريخ اللى عليها
بس غريبة ان غطيان البلاعات من زمان لحد دلوقتى شكلها زى ماهى

ا/ابن طيبة
غطيان البلاعات بعد 7000 سنة هاتكون اثر
يعنى ممكن اكتب قصة حياتى على غطا من دول
عشان ادخل التاريخ

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> والدى العزيز
> انت كده هاتخلينى امشى ادور على البلاعات واشوف التواريخ اللى عليها
> بس غريبة ان غطيان البلاعات من زمان لحد دلوقتى شكلها زى ماهى
> 
> ا/ابن طيبة
> غطيان البلاعات بعد 7000 سنة هاتكون اثر
> يعنى ممكن اكتب قصة حياتى على غطا من دول
> عشان ادخل التاريخ


 
لا وأنت الصادق الغطيان الأقدم هما الأمتن
والأحلى 
آه ماهما
متربين على السمن البلدى والبيض البلدى !

ولما أرجع من مشوارى
حوريك غطا بلاعة آخر حلاوة !
وعالسكين حمار وحلاوة !

 :Icecream:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

عالسكين حمار وحلاوة بعد أن غسلتها أمطار أول يوم عيد الأضحى !

غطاء 1957 من شارع خان يونس بالمهندسين


غطاء 1956 من شارع نادى الصيد


غطاء 1984 من نفس الشارع

مزين بصقر قريش
ومكتوب عليه ج م ع 
 :f2:

----------


## اسامةعبدالعال

و اللة يا هندسة كل مواضيعك تجنن حتي انا فكرت اهرب من المواضيع بتاعتك لا يحصلي لطف ولا حاجة  يا تري اية الموضوع اللى جي

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> و اللة يا هندسة كل مواضيعك تجنن حتي انا فكرت اهرب من المواضيع بتاعتك لا يحصلي لطف ولا حاجة  يا تري اية الموضوع اللى جي



 :f2: 
كل اللى فات يا عم أسامة 
ما هو إلا حملة الدعاية للموضوع
واللى فات كانت الغطيان نفسها
واللى جاى هو البلاعات آسف أقصد
التاريخ المعاصر
لهذه الغطيان المصنوعة من الحديد الزهر
*صنع فى مصر*
 :f2:

----------


## اسامةعبدالعال

صنع فى مصر
يااااااااااه دا انت من زمان قوي يا هندسة 
دا احنا نسينا الجملة دي من زمااااااااااااان
في جملة جديدة حديثة مودرن (made in china)
علي كل لسان 
وفي كل مكان
زهرة ان كانت او بستان 
اسف خرجت عن الموضوع الاصلي 
سلالالالالالام

----------

